# Do you have nicknames for your Betta Fish?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have nicknames for your betta fish? Lucky's is Mr. Fish.;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH yeah! They get called their nick names more then their real names!

Jello: Jello belly, jells

Sammy: Sam sam

Pax: Paxy

VarroWolf: Wolfie, Wolfiebear, wolfieboo... 

Clypso: Clyppy

Ivy: Lady ivy, Ivy godivy

Angel: Girl. 

Oliver: Olly, Olikins

Gustav: Goose

Pansy: Pans, baby (she's TINY!)

Rillian: Rills, Rilly

Colette: Co, col.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## balloonmollies3 (Mar 19, 2010)

I totally have nicknames for my fish!
Lucy- Lulu or Luc

Bubbles- Bubsy 

Megan- Meg or Meggie

Well this betta is my friends but we all know her as Princess
but her real name is Kailiea


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Admiral Finns- schnook'ums, bettar, pretty boy..


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Purple Haze - Haze, Hazey boy
Frusciante - Fru, Lil' Fru Man, Spaz
Chance - Chancey
Fishy - Fish pot


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

Feeshy was always Feeshy. I know, not very original, but sometimes I call him Feesh. It's never 'fish'....FEESH. Lol


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha that's cute!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I call mine all by their names but sometimes I'll call them piggies.lol


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I just refer to all my fish as " My beutiful princes" as they are all boys


----------



## SecondmateFlint (Aug 23, 2009)

Well my boy's named Badonkadonk, but sometimes that doesn't roll off the tongue too well so we all call him "B-DAD."

I just call my two cory catfish "cories" or "piggies" because they always remind me of oinking piglets!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Males- Boy, baby, babe
Girl- girl, hun

lol. I'm so creative.


----------



## BurnishedOchre (Oct 30, 2009)

My fish Desmoda usually gets called 'Sweetie'. XD I rarely use his name at all! *laughs*


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Chev and Jerk.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My fish is called Paddy; and my nickname is (wait for it)...Paddy Fish. lol 

My mam calls him "Pretty boy" (even though she said he looked minging to begin with ); although my budgie is "Pretty boy"


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jenkins = Mr. Jenkins/Jenks


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon = Mr. Crown Tail
Very Self-Explanitory. Hahahaha


----------



## LibraryFish (Mar 30, 2010)

My fish has no name yet, but I've been calling him fishface, fishel, bud, bettaface, dude... whatever comes to mind.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

So far my polo has no nicknames. execpt for chatting on the computer with a friend and i accedentally type "popo" instead of polo and the my friend won't stop calling her "popo"


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha popo that's funny


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hehehehahahoho


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I call all of mine regardless of names "Fishy" lol!

I broke the tradition with my new fish Ponyo  I call him Pon


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Terence: T
Leonidas: :Leon or Leo
Tito: Toto (my 3 year old came up with this hehe)
Jasper: Jaz, Spot, Spaz


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Leonardo has always just been "handsome" when not called by name. Michelangelo is usually "pretty boy".

I like to flatter them.


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been calling Nelson: 'Baby' and 'Nellie' <3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Augie- Auggs (Or Oggs, however you want to spell it) 
Nereus- Flare (He is the meanest betta I've ever met lol)
Veles- Vell, Vells
Peanut- Zippy, Tiny

And... I call all my bettas "baby".


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cas for Castiel. Of course I got it from the show I stole the name from....Supernatural. :-D


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I typically call Tofu an array of different nicknames. I sometimes call him Tofer, To-To, and Tofey Tofey (in a singy voice, lol).


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

lil fishy, lil guy, skipz, skippy, skip-meister lil skip. mostly lil guy tho lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I know this thread is from a while ago, and it was brought back from the dead but...

Titan-Ty (Ti), Ty-ty, his name
Kreios- Mister, Little Guy/Boy, his name
Deimos-Dye, Dice, Dicey, his name

Irene (RIP)-Girlie (I almost never called her Irene, only Girlie. But I didn't think that was a very good name so she had a "real" name XD )

Also, I call all of my males "Buddy" and/or "Buddy-boy"

EDIT: I seem to recall also calling one or more of my fish "Dumbo" or something of that nature. Don't ask why, I don't know.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Rune- Runey Dunes, Rune-zo.
Abalon- Abby, Big Fin, Abalone, Sweet Boy.
Pippin- Schmippin, Schmips-a-lot, Banans (no, not banana, banans).
Giblin- Gibbles, Mr. Bubbles.
Piper- Pipes, Fancy Fin
Siren- Girly Boy, Tricky
Splendyn- Splenny, Glowby, Sweet Face
Carmine- Carmeeeno, Meany Beans, Peachy
Sparrow- Pretty Boy, Puppy, Pup
Wembley- Wembles, Sir Wemz
Renquist- Renbow, Huggz (cuz I wish I could), RenBen
Farnham- Farns, Farnsworth, Lil Buggar, Boogernaut, Ingrate.
Feist- Feisty Girl, Babydoll, Luvly
Lulu- Lulu Lights, Itty Bits
Lark- Larky *****, ***** Girl, Supermodel


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hmm
Winston is "crazy" ... because he definitely lives up to it... I'll post pics later of the crazy things he does. Not so sure how he'd do in the wild.. 
Tifa is "um.. yeah that guy" ... because we just found out "she" is a "he" and have yet to rename him. 
Nina is "the diva" because she loves attention more than the other two.


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

My two boys Seoul and Patch share a tank, so they're refered to as the "homies"

Peel is call him fatass because he's a glutton

My girl Tiny is little one, cuz she's tiny

And my boy Cloud.... I think I call him punkass, because he just stares at me while I play video games with a condoning look on his face... kind of like how my parents used to lmao


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Arturo: Arty, Art, bubby
Oli: Oliver (full name as a nickname? xD) bubby
Tina: Teeny, bubby
Stitch: Stitchy, bubby
Patchy: Patchy-patch, patch, bubby
Puck: Pucky, dude, bubby
Meeko: Koh, bubby (you guessed it)
Raphael: bubby (how unique)

bubby seems to be a common trend xD i call my dogs that too. I think its a strange mixture of their names (Bayle and Abby.)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I call Alien My little Baby Alien Boy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I've already posted on this thread but that was a while ago and I've since gotten some new bettas 
Nereus- Big Boy, Buddy, Nerie
Peanut- Nuttie, Teeny Boy, Little Guy
Hattie- Little Girl, Little one, Girly
Norm- Normie, Big Guy
Leela- Hun, Leel

And I pretty much call all of my bettas "Baby" or "Hun" lol.


----------

